# due domande



## Old LILA.... (22 Marzo 2007)

Potete chiarirmi le idee? vorrei sapere 2 cose:1 Un uomo in seconde nozze riceve la liquidazione,deve darne una parte all'ex moglie anche lei in seconde nozze?2Un padre che da puntualmente l'assegno di mantenimento alla figlia maggiorenne è obbligato a sostenere anche le sue spese matrimoniali anche se i due non si parlano da anni ?vi ringrazio in anticipo per il vostro aiuto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2007)

*Legalmente...*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Potete chiarirmi le idee? vorrei sapere 2 cose:1 Un uomo in seconde nozze riceve la liquidazione,deve darne una parte all'ex moglie anche lei in seconde nozze?2Un padre che da puntualmente l'assegno di mantenimento alla figlia maggiorenne è obbligato a sostenere anche le sue spese matrimoniali anche se i due non si parlano da anni ?vi ringrazio in anticipo per il vostro aiuto


...non ne so niente...
Ma il matrimonio non potrebbe essere un'occasione per vedere la figlia ? E se questo dovesse voler dire dover spendere dei soldi ..non ne varreebbe la pena?
Rischiare di non vedere mai, oltre alla figlia, anche i nipoti non è una cosa atroce? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Old caterina (22 Marzo 2007)

*1° quesito*

Da quel che ne so io...passando anuove nozze perde ogni diritto patrimoniale.
"L’_ex _coniuge che contrae nuove nozze perde inoltre _ipso iure_ anche il diritto all’assegno divorzile (art. 5 legge 1.12.1970, _Disciplina dei casi di scioglimento del matrimonio, _d’ora in poi citata come l.div.), con conseguente perdita del diritto al 40% del TFR (_ex _art. 12 _bis _l.div.), del diritto alla pensione di reversibilità o ad una quota di essa (_ex _art. 9, 3° comma, l.div.), nonché ad un assegno periodico a carico dell’eredità (_ex_ art. 9 _bis _l.div.)."
Perquanto concerne le spese per il matrimonio...non so nulla..ma nn mi pare che sia un'obbligo!  





LILA.... ha detto:


> Potete chiarirmi le idee? vorrei sapere 2 cose:1 Un uomo in seconde nozze riceve la liquidazione,deve darne una parte all'ex moglie anche lei in seconde nozze?2Un padre che da puntualmente l'assegno di mantenimento alla figlia maggiorenne è obbligato a sostenere anche le sue spese matrimoniali anche se i due non si parlano da anni ?vi ringrazio in anticipo per il vostro aiuto


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non ne so niente...​
> Ma il matrimonio non potrebbe essere un'occasione per vedere la figlia ? E se questo dovesse voler dire dover spendere dei soldi ..non ne varreebbe la pena?​
> Rischiare di non vedere mai, oltre alla figlia, anche i nipoti non è una cosa atroce?


Si certo,ma sono successe tante cose,troppo cattive,forse un giorno rifaranno pace ma al momento gli animi sono ancora troppo caldi


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

caterina ha detto:


> Da quel che ne so io...passando anuove nozze perde ogni diritto patrimoniale.
> "L’_ex _coniuge che contrae nuove nozze perde inoltre _ipso iure_ anche il diritto all’assegno divorzile (art. 5 legge 1.12.1970, _Disciplina dei casi di scioglimento del matrimonio, _d’ora in poi citata come l.div.), con conseguente perdita del diritto al 40% del TFR (_ex _art. 12 _bis _l.div.), del diritto alla pensione di reversibilità o ad una quota di essa (_ex _art. 9, 3° comma, l.div.), nonché ad un assegno periodico a carico dell’eredità (_ex_ art. 9 _bis _l.div.)."
> Perquanto concerne le spese per il matrimonio...non so nulla..ma nn mi pare che sia un'obbligo!


grazie


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

ma non mi potete aiutare?


----------



## Old maela579 (24 Marzo 2007)

*re*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Potete chiarirmi le idee? vorrei sapere 2 cose:1 Un uomo in seconde nozze riceve la liquidazione,deve darne una parte all'ex moglie anche lei in seconde nozze?2Un padre che da puntualmente l'assegno di mantenimento alla figlia maggiorenne è obbligato a sostenere anche le sue spese matrimoniali anche se i due non si parlano da anni ?vi ringrazio in anticipo per il vostro aiuto


Allora se lei si è risposata e non riceve più l'assegno di mantenimento nulla le è dovuto della liquidazione. Praticamente la liquidazione le è dovuta solo se è ancora assegnataria dell'assegno di mantenimento (può accadere nel caso in cui ad esempio il nuovo marito non lavora e non ha entrate per poterla mantenere). Per quanto riguarda le spese matrimoniali della figlia legalmente non è obbligato a contribuire ma potrebbe essere, avendone naturalmente la possibilità, una buona occasione per riavvicinarsi. Se fosse il mio compagno gli consiglierei di fare una donazione in denaro alla figlia come regalo di nozze, poi sarà lei a decidere cosa farne.
Ciao


----------



## Old LILA.... (24 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> Se fosse il mio compagno gli consiglierei di fare una donazione in denaro alla figlia come regalo di nozze, poi sarà lei a decidere cosa farne.
> Ciao


Non è facile convincere qualcuno ad riavvicinarsi alla figlia quando lei non fa altro che prenderlo a parolacce,lei non lo vuole al matrimonio vuole solo un assegno e poi come se non si fossero mai conosciuti,ecco perchè il mio ragazzo non la vuole aiutare


----------



## Old maela579 (25 Marzo 2007)

*re*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Non è facile convincere qualcuno ad riavvicinarsi alla figlia quando lei non fa altro che prenderlo a parolacce,lei non lo vuole al matrimonio vuole solo un assegno e poi come se non si fossero mai conosciuti,ecco perchè il mio ragazzo non la vuole aiutare


Ma come mai lui le dà ancora l'assegno di mantenimento? 
Ti consiglio di lasciare decidere a lui, tu rimani semplicemente un punto fermo sul quale lui sà di poter contare. Se non vuole partecipare alle spese da quello che sò io non dovrebbe essere obbligato a farlo, anche perchè lei potrebbe lavorare e pagarsele da sola. 
Baci


----------



## Old LILA.... (25 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> Ma come mai lui le dà ancora l'assegno di mantenimento?
> Ti consiglio di lasciare decidere a lui, tu rimani semplicemente un punto fermo sul quale lui sà di poter contare. Se non vuole partecipare alle spese da quello che sò io non dovrebbe essere obbligato a farlo, anche perchè lei potrebbe lavorare e pagarsele da sola.
> Baci


Io non mi sono mai intromessa tra il mio ragazzo e i suoi figli e non lo farò mai,la mia è solo una curiosità perchè so che lui non vuole e lei ha detto che dovrà parlarne con il suo avvocato.Io voglio che il mio lui faccia quello che si sente dentro,per me va tutto bene,è sua figlia e devono discutere solo loro due.


----------



## Old LILA.... (25 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> Ma come mai lui le dà ancora l'assegno di mantenimento?
> Baci


Perchè lei non fa assolutamente niente,non studia e non vuole lavorare e l'avvocato di lui gli ha detto che è obbligato a mantenerla ugualmente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2007)

*ragazzo???!!!*

Hai una figlia in età da marito e lo chiami ragazzo?!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensa in futuro quando avrete un  figlio..gli nasconderete che ha una sorella? Gli direte che è stata cattiva e perciò il papà non la frequenta più?
Rifletti: non sono fatti suoi ..riguarda anche te eccome!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







LILA.... ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai intromessa tra il mio ragazzo e i suoi figli e non lo farò mai,la mia è solo una curiosità perchè so che lui non vuole e lei ha detto che dovrà parlarne con il suo avvocato.Io voglio che il mio lui faccia quello che si sente dentro,per me va tutto bene,è sua figlia e devono discutere solo loro due.


----------



## Old LILA.... (25 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai una figlia in età da marito e lo chiami ragazzo?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sua figlia ha 20 anni,cioè 2 meno di me.Se un giorno avrò un figlio non nasconderò la sua esistenza,gli dirò che ha una sorella che al momento si trova lontana,per un bambino andrà bene,da grande capirà da sola e chissà forse sino ad allora faranno pace e il problema non esisterà più


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2007)

*Chiedi..*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Sua figlia ha 20 anni,cioè 2 meno di me.Se un giorno avrò un figlio non nasconderò la sua esistenza,*gli dirò che ha una sorella che al momento si trova lontana*,per un bambino andrà bene,da grande capirà da sola e chissà forse sino ad allora faranno pace e il problema non esisterà più


Prova a chiedere ad esperti: a un bambino non basterà ..lo vivrà come una possibilità di essere a sua volta abbandonato...e non so cosa si possa capire da grande..
Con molta modestia e delicatezza dovuta a un argomento simile ti/vi invito a impegnarvi a ricomporre le cose..
A te chiedo (ma come sollecitazione..non mi aspetto duna risposta) ...sei sicura a 22 anni (!!!) di volerti legare a una persona tanto più vecchia di te e con così gravi problemi pregressi?​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2007)

*Personalmente*

Le persone di cui si parla sopra non sono che un pretesto per una riflessione..
Ma a me farebbe senso avere rapporti con un uomo che non solo può essermi padre..ma che ha proprio una figlia mia coetanea


----------



## Old maela579 (25 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Perchè lei non fa assolutamente niente,non studia e non vuole lavorare e l'avvocato di lui gli ha detto che è obbligato a mantenerla ugualmente


Sicuramente avrà anche le sue ragioni il vs avvocato, ma in una situazione simile un mio amico non ha dovuto versare l'assegno di mantenimento alla figlia 19enne perchè non solo non lavorava nè studiava ma neanche si impegnava a trovarsi un lavoro...lui gliene aveva trovato uno e lei aveva rifiutato; il tuo compagno potrebbe cercare di fare lo stesso. 
Io cercherei di farli riconciliare anche con un regalo in denaro come già ti accenavo non tanto per i vs figli ma quanto per lui, per la sua serenità. Poi gli potresti dire di fare questo come ultimo tentativo, anche se non va bene saprà di avere la coscienza pulita e di aver fatto tutto il possibile per ristabilire un rapporto; così secondo me potrà pensare con maggiore serenità alla vostra vita futura.


----------



## Old maela579 (25 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le persone di cui si parla sopra non sono che un pretesto per una riflessione..
> Ma a me farebbe senso avere rapporti con un uomo che non solo può essermi padre..ma che ha proprio una figlia mia coetanea


Quando io mi sono innamorata del mio lui non ho badato alla sua età. Avevo anch'io 20 anni e forse per questo mi sono tuffata senza esitazioni. Ora a 30 anni sono molto + riflessiva e razionale.


----------



## Old LILA.... (25 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le persone di cui si parla sopra non sono che un pretesto per una riflessione..
> Ma a me farebbe senso avere rapporti con un uomo che non solo può essermi padre..ma che ha proprio una figlia mia coetanea
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old LILA.... (25 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> Sicuramente avrà anche le sue ragioni il vs avvocato, ma in una situazione simile un mio amico non ha dovuto versare l'assegno di mantenimento alla figlia 19enne perchè non solo non lavorava nè studiava ma neanche si impegnava a trovarsi un lavoro...lui gliene aveva trovato uno e lei aveva rifiutato; il tuo compagno potrebbe cercare di fare lo stesso.
> Io cercherei di farli riconciliare anche con un regalo in denaro come già ti accenavo non tanto per i vs figli ma quanto per lui, per la sua serenità. Poi gli potresti dire di fare questo come ultimo tentativo, anche se non va bene saprà di avere la coscienza pulita e di aver fatto tutto il possibile per ristabilire un rapporto; così secondo me potrà pensare con maggiore serenità alla vostra vita futura.


Anchio sarei felice che si riconciliasse con sua figlia,perchè vedo spesso i suoi occhi tristi e so cosa pensa.Ma credimi lei fa di tutto per farsi odiare .Per quanto riguarda il mantenimento da un pochino di tempo ho il dubbio che l'avvocato del mio ragazzo sia in buoni rapporti con la sua ex moglie,comunque non importa tanto appena sposata lo perderà ugualmente,meglio non mettere altra carne sul fuoco


----------



## Old LILA.... (25 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> Poi gli potresti dire di fare questo come ultimo tentativo, anche se non va bene saprà di avere la coscienza pulita e di aver fatto tutto il possibile per ristabilire un rapporto; così secondo me potrà pensare con maggiore serenità alla vostra vita futura.


E come faccio a convincerlo,sai lei come gli ha chiesto il denero? 
Ha fatto venire il fratellino piccolo e gli ha detto"digli a quello che mi deve dare immediatamente dei soldi perchè mi devo sposare,a lui non interessa il giorno perchè tanto non è gradito,deve solo pagare,altrimenti chiamo l'avvocato"
Forse se lei avesse avuto un atteggiamento diverso le cose si sarebbero aggiustate ma credimi questo è il modo più dolce in cui gli si rivolge


----------



## Old LILA.... (25 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai una figlia in età da marito e lo chiami ragazzo?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che riguarda anche me,ma volevo dire che se lui vuole regalare qualcosa alla figlia io non lo contradirò,quando lei ha fatto 18 anni è successa la stessa cosa e sono stata io a convincerlo,con la speranza di una riappacificazione e lei quando gli ha chiamato gli ha detto:Hai fatto bene a darmi soldi,pensavo che quella troia della tua ragazza te l'avrebbe impedito.Ti lascio immaginare come si è sentito lui e il perchè adersso non vuole darle i soldi del matrimonio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2007)

*punti di vista*

Non riesci a capire cme una figlia pssa sentirsi disgustata e ferita dal sapere che il padre sta con una coetanea?




LILA.... ha detto:


> certo che riguarda anche me,ma volevo dire che se lui vuole regalare qualcosa alla figlia io non lo contradirò,quando lei ha fatto 18 anni è successa la stessa cosa e sono stata io a convincerlo,con la speranza di una riappacificazione e lei quando gli ha chiamato gli ha detto:Hai fatto bene a darmi soldi,pensavo che quella troia della tua ragazza te l'avrebbe impedito.Ti lascio immaginare come si è sentito lui e il perchè adersso non vuole darle i soldi del matrimonio


----------



## Old LILA.... (26 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesci a capire cme una figlia pssa sentirsi disgustata e ferita dal sapere che il padre sta con una coetanea?


No lei aveva già questo rapporto con il padre un anno prima che io lo conoscessi,io non centro nulla


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Potete chiarirmi le idee? ...........1 Un uomo in seconde nozze riceve la liquidazione,deve darne una parte all'ex moglie anche lei in seconde nozze? .........


Per fortuna NO !

_DIVORZIO_
_Indennita' fine rapporto_

_Codice civile (1942) art. 2120_
_LS 1 dicembre 1970 n. 898 art. 12 bis l._
_LS 6 marzo 1987 n. 74 art. 16 l._


_Ai fini del riconoscimento della quota dell'indennità di fine rapporto spettante, ai sensi dell'art. 12 bis l. 1 dicembre 1970 n. 898 (introdotto dall'art. 16 l. 6 marzo 1987 n. 74), all'ex coniuge, la sussistenza delle condizioni previste dalla legge va verificata al momento in cui matura per l'altro ex coniuge il diritto alla corresponsione del trattamento di fine rapporto stesso, *con la conseguenza che il diritto ad una quota di esso non sorge, ad esempio, a favore dell'ex coniuge passato a nuove nozze o che non sia più titolare di assegno di divorzio.*_

_Cassazione civile, sez. I, 10 febbraio 2004, n. 2466_

_B. c. T. _

_Giust. civ. Mass. 2004, f. 2_


Miracolo ......  

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: in caso "solo" di Separazione, ... invece sì (presumo che siete già divorziati se siete nuovamente sposati ... non si sa mai)


----------



## Old LILA.... (26 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Per fortuna NO !
> 
> _DIVORZIO_
> _Indennita' fine rapporto_
> ...


Io non sono sposata,sono fidanzata con un uomo divorziato che si chiedeva se un giorno dovrà dividere la sua liquidazione con l'ex moglie che tra pochi mesi si sposa,grazie molte


----------



## Old maela579 (27 Marzo 2007)

*baciotti*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Io non sono sposata,sono fidanzata con un uomo divorziato che si chiedeva se un giorno dovrà dividere la sua liquidazione con l'ex moglie che tra pochi mesi si sposa,grazie molte


Lila guarda di questo sn sicura solo se all'ex và un assegno di mantenimento ha diritto ad una quota tfr.
Molte volte i figli di separati crescono con delle madri che giorno dopo giorno li mettono contro i padri. Non penso sia un problema legato alla tua età. Poi si aggiunge il fatto che il tuo compagno ha una figlia femmina che normalmente vive la nuova compagna come un'antagonista. 
Buona giornata


----------



## Old LILA.... (28 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> Lila guarda di questo sn sicura solo se all'ex và un assegno di mantenimento ha diritto ad una quota tfr.
> Molte volte i figli di separati crescono con delle madri che giorno dopo giorno li mettono contro i padri. Non penso sia un problema legato alla tua età. Poi si aggiunge il fatto che il tuo compagno ha una figlia femmina che normalmente vive la nuova compagna come un'antagonista.
> Buona giornata


Si il problema è proprio questo,spesso gli ex coniugi si odiano così tanto da non capire chei figli non vanno messi in mezzo.Se la figlia del mio fidanzato mi vede come una rivale la capisco,perchè sono una sua coetanea e soprattutto perchè vede (in maniera indiretta noi non ci siamo mai conosciute,lei si informa di noi per mezzo del fratellino)suo padre avere un atteggiamento nei miei confronti completamente diverso da quello che aveva con la madre,mi dispiace.Vorrei che mi accettasse come accetta il compagno della madre,ma questo è un passo lontano è difficile,prima padre e figlia devono imparare ad accettarsi reciprocamente.


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> Lila guarda di questo sn sicura solo se all'ex và un assegno di mantenimento ha diritto ad una quota tfr.
> Molte volte i figli di separati crescono con delle madri che giorno dopo giorno li mettono contro i padri. Non penso sia un problema legato alla tua età. Poi si aggiunge il fatto che il tuo compagno ha una figlia femmina che normalmente vive la nuova compagna come un'antagonista.
> Buona giornata


Brava maela579, ... mi era sfuggita, ... accidenti, ... quello che dici fa pure parte della sentenza sopra. Infatti, con un assegno di mantenimento in circolo .... il TFR non è al sicuro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Peccato, per una volta che avevo detto: Miracolo, .... mi tocca rimangiarlo  ...


----------



## Old LILA.... (28 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Brava maela579, ... mi era sfuggita, ... accidenti, ... quello che dici fa pure parte della sentenza sopra. Infatti, con un assegno di mantenimento in circolo .... il TFR non è al sicuro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lei riceve l'assegno di mantenimento solamente per i figli


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> lei riceve l'assegno di mantenimento solamente per i figli


I figli sono un'altra cosa, ... per fortuna. 

Se non ha l'assegno di mantenimento per lei, ... è fuori dal TFR..... , nemmeno i figli hanno diritto a questo: non è mica morto e non è una eredità


----------



## Old maela579 (29 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Si il problema è proprio questo,spesso gli ex coniugi si odiano così tanto da non capire chei figli non vanno messi in mezzo.Se la figlia del mio fidanzato mi vede come una rivale la capisco,perchè sono una sua coetanea e soprattutto perchè vede (in maniera indiretta noi non ci siamo mai conosciute,lei si informa di noi per mezzo del fratellino)suo padre avere un atteggiamento nei miei confronti completamente diverso da quello che aveva con la madre,mi dispiace.Vorrei che mi accettasse come accetta il compagno della madre,ma questo è un passo lontano è difficile,prima padre e figlia devono imparare ad accettarsi reciprocamente.


L'unica cosa che tu puoi fare è stare vicino al tuo compagno e magari cercare di capire insieme se lui ha fatto tutto il possibile per ricreare un rapporto con la figlia.


----------



## Old LILA.... (29 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che tu puoi fare è stare vicino al tuo compagno e magari cercare di capire insieme se lui ha fatto tutto il possibile per ricreare un rapporto con la figlia.


lui evita sempre di parlarne e quando si incontrano è sempre triste,io cerco di fargli capire che sua figlia esiste e non può far finta del contrario e lei non riesce a capire,che le offese non l'aiuteranno a farle riavere suo padre


----------



## Old maela579 (30 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> lui evita sempre di parlarne e quando si incontrano è sempre triste,io cerco di fargli capire che sua figlia esiste e non può far finta del contrario e lei non riesce a capire,che le offese non l'aiuteranno a farle riavere suo padre


 sò che l'ideale sarebbe che lui recuperasse il rapporto con lei ma non può farsi sempre mettere i piedi in testa, anche perchè così nn risolverà mai niente. Guarda un mio amico separato aveva all'incirca lo stesso problema con la figlia che lo trattava male e gli chiedeva sempre e solamente soldi. Ad un certo punto lui ha capito che comunque doveva continuare a vivere e aveva deciso di tornare alla città d'origine con la nuova compagna. Quando la figlia ha capito che lui si stava allontanando e che lo stava perdendo, piano piano si è riavvicinata lei con un atteggiamento diverso, non tanto verso la nuova compagna che ancora ignora, ma verso il padre dimostra un rispetto e un amore che prima non si potevano neanche lontanamente immaginare.


----------



## Old LILA.... (30 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> sò che l'ideale sarebbe che lui recuperasse il rapporto con lei ma non può farsi sempre mettere i piedi in testa, anche perchè così nn risolverà mai niente. Guarda un mio amico separato aveva all'incirca lo stesso problema con la figlia che lo trattava male e gli chiedeva sempre e solamente soldi. Ad un certo punto lui ha capito che comunque doveva continuare a vivere e aveva deciso di tornare alla città d'origine con la nuova compagna. Quando la figlia ha capito che lui si stava allontanando e che lo stava perdendo, piano piano si è riavvicinata lei con un atteggiamento diverso, non tanto verso la nuova compagna che ancora ignora, ma verso il padre dimostra un rispetto e un amore che prima non si potevano neanche lontanamente immaginare.


Ecco loro sono arrivati proprio a questo punto lui si è stancato e vuole rispetto


----------



## Old maela579 (30 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Ecco loro sono arrivati proprio a questo punto lui si è stancato e vuole rispetto


 e fa bene! forse anche sua figlia capirà che ciò che sta perdendo, ovvero l'amore del padre, è troppo importante! In bocca al lupo ad entrambi!!


----------



## Old LILA.... (31 Marzo 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> e fa bene! forse anche sua figlia capirà che ciò che sta perdendo, ovvero l'amore del padre, è troppo importante! In bocca al lupo ad entrambi!!


grazie


----------



## Old RssG (4 Aprile 2007)

*il traffico telefonico*

Chi sa dirmi se i tabulati telefonici possono essere indizi o prove di infedeltà





Possone essere richiesti controlli incrociati dal giudice.


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Aprile 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> Chi sa dirmi se i tabulati telefonici possono essere indizi o prove di infedeltà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao RssG, ... puoi andare su questa pagina http://tradimento.net/spionaggio.htm , credo sia abbastanza completa ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Naturalmente è difficile provare l'infedeltà senza violare il Codice Penale e la Legge sulla Privacy.

Se il telefono è tuo o a tuo nome, puoi chiedere i Tabulati Integrali senza alcun problema.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: non fare domande di questo genere ai Giudici, ... se non vuoi che ti guardino come un Extraterrestre  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti riporto cosa dice la Cassazione, ... un testo molto chiaro, ... purtroppo:

_CASSAZIONE: MOGLIE NON SI SPIA, NEANCHE PER RACCOGLIERE PROVE TRADIMENTO _
_*La moglie non si deve mai spiare, nemmeno se questo serve per raccogliere le prove del tradimento della consorte utili alla causa di separazione.* Lo sottolinea la Corte di Cassazione che ha accolto, ai soli fini civili, il ricorso di Giuliana G., in via di separazione dal marito Francesco C., che veniva pedinata ''continuamente anche in ore notturne dal marito, persino nei momenti in cui i figli stavano con lui''. La moglie aveva cosi' denunciato il marito per molestie ma la Corte d'appello di Bologna, in riforma della sentenza di primo grado, nel marzo del 2006 assolveva l'uomo ''perche' il fatto non sussiste'', anzi sottolineando che lo aveva fatto per ''assicurare la cura dei figli minorenni''. _

_Per la Suprema Corte (sentenza 37765), che ha accolto il ricorso della moglie costituitasi parte civile, ''la pendenza di un processo di separazione tra coniugi non consente certamente al marito di comportarsi in modo vessatorio o petulante nei confronti del coniuge, nemmeno quando siano presenti figli minori''. Va detto che il reato di molestie per il quale Francesco C. era stato condannato dal Tribunale di Forli'-Cesena si e' prescritto ma la Prima sezione penale, ''in considerazione dell'insistente presenza della parte civile'', come avevano registrato i giudici di merito, ha considerato la vicenda ai soli effetti civili e ha evidenziato che ''la sentenza impugnata si limita invece a qualificare ogni approccio o tentativo di approccio del marito alla moglie come ispirato dall'esigenza di tutela della prole, senza prendere in esame o fornire alcuna interpretazione su specifici comportamenti in modo vessatorio o petulante nei confronti del coniuge, nemmeno quando siano presenti i figli minori''._

Ad oggi, non esiste niente che ti permetta di verificare o raccogliere prove dell'adulterio, ... a parte se hai la fortuna che l'infedeltà sia commessa per strada o in un veicolo, ... e tu, proprio in quell'occasione hai la telecamera, ... o il cellulare pronto per la foto o la registrazione


----------



## Old RssG (4 Aprile 2007)

*Che bello:*

Insomma:
via libera alle donne facciano ciò che vogliono.
da noi si dice
CORNUTI é MAZZIATI

EVVIVA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Aprile 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> Insomma:
> via libera alle donne facciano ciò che vogliono.
> da noi si dice
> CORNUTI é MAZZIATI
> ...


Sono con te  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma devi mettere in conto che pure gli uomini hanno le stesse garanzie.

Comunque, in Tribunale, ... nemmeno se dimostri che tua moglie si è fatta tutto il Regimento della Folgore, ... succede niente. Anche se ottieni la Separazione per colpa di lei, ... si tiene casa e figli e altro.

Fatica sprecata, ... come dicono: bisognava pensarci prima di sposarsi, ... ma come si fa a saperlo !?! ... dico io


----------



## Old RssG (4 Aprile 2007)

*dico:*

se dovrei racconta la mia storia 
non basta neanche l'enciclopedia TRECANI

aggiungo anche un tentato omicidiO!!! di uno dei maggiori interlocutori telef.
non nei miei confronti.
VERSO LA SORELLA E COGNATO DELLO SPARATORE
non fatta den. per queto vivere.

io sono in queste condizzioni


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Aprile 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> se dovrei racconta la mia storia
> non basta neanche l'enciclopedia TRECANI
> 
> aggiungo anche un tentato omicidiO!!! di uno dei maggiori interlocutori telef.
> ...


Ah beh, ... credo che non mi sia difficile per niente capirti. Per mezzo secondo ho rischiato di prendere a calcioni il suocero che mi diceva che le corna non sono gravi, ... sicuramente non sono gravi se le fa sua figlia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quella sera c'è mancato un secondo che gli facessi fare la fine del tosaerba che ho utilizzato per tagliare l'erba del suo fottuto giardino per 5 anni. Per fortuna che ha capito che ero fuori di testa e si è limitato a scappare a casa sua.

Ma il bello, ... è che nonostante le corna, ... non ho salvato un solo mattone di casa mia e del resto.


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Aprile 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> se dovrei racconta la mia storia
> non basta neanche l'enciclopedia TRECANI
> 
> aggiungo anche un tentato omicidiO!!! di uno dei maggiori interlocutori telef.
> ...


Ora che ci penso e leggo meglio. Tu hai la certezza dell'infedeltà ? Al momento non mi sembra che ce l'hai, ... o sbaglio ?

PS: le sensazioni bastano di gran lunga, però bisogna essere sicuri, ... ci vuole sempre la prova. E' solo un'esigenza personale.


----------



## Old maela579 (4 Aprile 2007)

scusate se mi intrometto tra voi uomini, ma da quel che sò io anche se è il titolare della linea a richiedere i tabulati telefonici, li avrà solamente senza gli ultimi 3 numeri. Certo se sì ha già un numero sopetto questo darebbe a noi la certezza del tradimento, ma non è una prova che si può  portare in tribunale.
Diversa sarebbe la situazione se si riuscisse a provare il tradimento con foto o ricevute di albergo. Ci sarebbe una separazione con colpa e almeno il mantenimento, se non è tolto completamente, è dato in misura molto minore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2007)

*Non capisco*

L'indagine per avere le prove di un tradimento ha senso solo nella fase in cui non si vuol credere a segnali che lo fanno sospettare..ovvero in un momento in cui ci si sente stupidi e offensivi a chiedere al partner se ha una relazione con un'altra persona.
Ma se si è convinti di essere traditi, la cosa più semplice è parlarne con il partner e chiarire (cercando di essere in una stanza senza soprammobili)..
Se si crede che il/la partner negherebbe significa che è comunque fortemente interessato a salvaguardare il rapporto e questa è una cosa di cui tener conto ed è un motivo di più per cercare il dialogo e il chiarimento.
Se si tratta di questioni di interesse economico conviene allora affidarsi a professionisti.


----------



## Old RssG (5 Aprile 2007)

*Ora vi dico:*

La prova certa del tradimento e avvenuta in un matrimonio.
Quel giorno 29/07/2006 portò il tracollo di questa situazione alle ore 20,45 con la scusa di accompagnare i genitori di D.F. a casa del sig. R.A. dalla suocera di R.A. 
Strano qualche minuto prima anche R.A. andò via chiesi alla moglie seduta alle mie spalle in altro tavolo mi rispose che doveva andare a chiudere l’officina !!! 
Come ! non poteva prendere lui gli Zii visto che passava davanti casa e portarli dalla suocera a casa sua visto che doveva andare in officina come detto dalla moglie.
Ebbene mancarono entrambi un’ora il loro rientro e stata una odissea io aspettai seduto di fronte alla porta d’ingresso. 
Entro prima mister X anche lui mancante alla cerimonia nel momento del taglio della torta nuziale e dello spumante, caffè e amari.
Con un gesto strano ( tirandosi su il cavallo dei pantaloni prendendo la cintura guardandomi con modo strano) e andò al suo tavolo.
Dopo qualche minuto entrò la sig.ra D.F. con aria strana e agitata notai il particolare della fibbia 
del vestito slacciata e con la camicetta del vestito tralasciata leggermente fuori dalla gonna non proveniente dal bagno ma dalla porta d’ingresso.
Con sguardo strano e preoccupante non si degno neanche di venire verso di me ma bensì si mise a sedere di fronte con gambe accavallate con gesti di nervosismo mettendosi le dita tra i denti come se volesse togliersi la protesi dentale.
Dopo qualche minuto entrò R.A. anche lui con aria preoccupata e strana si mise a sedere di fronte 
alla sig.ra D.F. notai i loro sguardi anomali e pieni di tensione, loro no si sono degnati entrambi
dei loro figli e dei loro coniugi.
Visto il loro strano comportamento andai dalla sig.ra D.F. le chiesi cosa le era accaduto?
La sua risposta anomala e particolarmente agitata non sono c…i tuoi a questa risposta 
mi colse come un bollore sanguineo e non avevo che fare in quel momento mi girai e vidi il sig.R.A
come in stato agitato.
Andai pure da lui a chiedere cosa gli era accaduto ti vedo molto strano?
La sua risposta ( mi gira la testa sono stato da sig.R.L. carrozziere e si era fatto parecchi bicchieri di vino e mangiato la ventricina molto piccante.)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????

Vi dico che i tabulati sono chiari e completi il numero era intestato a nome mio
Non vi dico l’accaduto quando la sig.ra D.F. è venuta a sapere che il numero non era intestato a lei
A fatto di tutto con mister X personaggio molto influente e noto.
Farmi sparire la scheda, sapiate che con la scheda si possono estrapolare i messaggi SMS
Anche se si cancellano con il telefonino.
Battaglie urla a non finire per smorzare la situazione come solito scemo ridai la scheda SIM
Pazienza per i messaggi.( mica tanto i messaggi SMS sono prova certa in questi casi )
Comunque attivai nuova scheda al centro tim con stesso numero e feci fare i tabulati
Non vi dico il risultato finale vi faccio piccoli esempi.
Domenica 30/07/2006 ore 08,40 chiamata mister X conv. 88 sec
Domenica 30/07/2006 ore 09,45 chiamata sig. R.A conv.17 minuti
Pur sapendo che con R.A dovevamo uscire il pomeriggio come accordatosi tra di loro
tanto segreta questa conversazione di 17 minuti poteva spiegarsi o parlare il pomeriggio visto che siamo usciti
in sieme ( Sapiate come stavo io quel pomeriggio )
Se vedreste i tabulati per intero e chiamate noturne frequentiverso R.A. 
E chiamate molto mattutine 07,12 determinate date corrispondeti a venerdì mistr X.

La signora D.F. conosce vita benestante regali orologio Kronotek valore 80 - 120 €
Luoghi tipo BEAUTY come da tessere BEAUTY FREQUENCE con premi griffati GATTINONI.
Ritrovati in camera da letto, ben nascosti fra indumenti intimi nei ritrovamenti vi erano anche prodotti tipo cuffie da doccia ( Albero Blu ) e saponette e bagnoschiuma campioni d’albergo o
Hotel con trattamenti eccellenti ristoranti, buste firmate negozi di alta moda.
EXEsrl – Giafra e Magia, Pescara - LYV via Roma - profumi e creme Helen Seward – negozio SANTUCCIONE
Pescara. Parrucchiere TagliatiXilsuccesso Via Teramo Pescara Loro ottima cliente come riferito dal proprietario al Marito R.G.
Pescara la sua destinazione dei Venerdì con qualche opzione infrasettimanale portando avanti sempre la tesi del dentista
Il dentista 
Lei andava con il pulman a Pescara solo andata, il ritorno come riferito da autisti al marito.

( mi viene a prendere mio marito quale!!!!!! io!!!! io non sono mai andata a prenderla a pescara).

Nucleo famiglare 4 persone monoredito 1200€ mutuo 540€ mese
al contratto del mutuo lei lavorava avevamo doppio redito.
il resto dell'inceclopedia se non vi annoio ve la dirò dopo.


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Aprile 2007)

RssG, ... mi è venuto anche in mente che i tabulati telefonici non costituiscono prova del tradimento; il fatto che chiami qualcuno al telefono non significa che abbia una relazione amorosa con questo. Ad ogni modo il Garante sulla Privacy punisce penalmente chiunque richieda tabulati telefonoci senza esserne l'utente, ... e a memoria, anche se la scheda telefonica la paga qualcuno ma è utilizzata da un terzo, il "pagatore-intestatario" viola la privacy se fruga sul traffico telefonico del terzo.

Per me rimane impossibile dimostrare un tradimento se la persona non lo confessa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: non c'entra niente, .... ma mi viene in mente una mia ex che lavorava alla Telecom, non quella italiana, sentendo il mio telefono occupato, si mise all'ascolto della mia conversazione (nel 1990 era facilissimo per un operatore). Alla faccia della fiducia ....


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Aprile 2007)

DOPPIONE INUTILE


----------



## Old RssG (5 Aprile 2007)

*cosa fare*

Che faresti 
grn casino e guerra totale su tutto fronti.


----------



## Old LILA.... (5 Aprile 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> La prova certa del tradimento e avvenuta in un matrimonio.
> Quel giorno 29/07/2006 portò il tracollo di questa situazione alle ore 20,45 con la scusa di accompagnare i genitori di D.F. a casa del sig. R.A. dalla suocera di R.A.
> Strano qualche minuto prima anche R.A. andò via chiesi alla moglie seduta alle mie spalle in altro tavolo mi rispose che doveva andare a chiudere l’officina !!!
> Come ! non poteva prendere lui gli Zii visto che passava davanti casa e portarli dalla suocera a casa sua visto che doveva andare in officina come detto dalla moglie.
> ...


Be allora tu non hai solamente dei dubbi,anzi tutto sembra coincidere con il tuo pensiero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2007)

*x RssG*

Mi scuso, ma non ho capito benissimo...la signora in questione è tua moglie? E si è allontanata durante un ricevimento in contemporanea con un uomo o con due?

Sei preoccupato del tradimento?
Provi dolore?
Rabbia?
Vuoi solo una separazione con addebito che non ti costi un assegno per lei?
Vuoi capire?
Pensi solo a un tradimento o pensi ci sia anche un aspetto economico?
Ma con lei ne hai parlato?


----------



## Old RssG (6 Aprile 2007)

*Tutta realtà*

Problemi economici chi ci pensa
lunica cosa che possiedo è il lavoro
e le spese.
il resto e di altri attualmente pure la mogle.
Penso solo a una cosa come venirne fuori da questa storia e salvaguardare i figli 

Mister X ( personaggio illustre e denaroso, il suo pane le donne di altri )


----------



## Old RssG (6 Aprile 2007)

*Cara*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Be allora tu non hai solamente dei dubbi,anzi tutto sembra coincidere con il tuo pensiero


I pensieri sono una cosa
la realtà e unaltra
Bisogna viverla i cambiamenti reppentini i sotterfugi iresie e altro

in un piccolo paese tutti notano la situazione 
conoscono i soggetti in questione
i giudizi e sentenze si sprecano non so come si senta la signora
prova a pensarci.


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> Problemi economici chi ci pensa
> lunica cosa che possiedo è il lavoro
> e le spese.
> il resto e di altri attualmente pure la mogle.
> ...


 
Però non capisco, ... se non sai ancora il nome di Mister X, ... cosa di fa credere che esista davvero ?

Non vorrei dire, ma dalla tua esposizione mi pare di capire che non hai alcuna prova certa della sua infedeltà; ... purtroppo è necessario averle, non fosse altro perchè un giorno tu non ti penta per aver fatto un buco nell'acqua.

La realtà in queste cose, ... sono solo le prove. Se no, la maggioranza non si spaccherebbe in due alla ricerca di conferme.


----------



## Old RssG (10 Aprile 2007)

*Prove:*

Sai nei momenti di tensione come le corde di violino
sfiorandole suonano.
così e stato 
Anche la sig.ra D.F. sentendosi scoperta è passata ad attaccare 
*stai attento* a le palle più grosse delle tue
ti può far perdere il lavoro
fino al punto di dirmi ti possono uccidere.
e altre eresie
psicologicamente distrutta
tensione a mille 
casualmente per radio misero in onda la canzone di Claudio Baglioni ( Signora LIA )
La radio è finita in mille pezzi.
Io come regalo!!!!!!!! comprai il CD con la canzone
le porte di casa dope 4 mesi tremano ancora.
I reperti trovati in casa Vestiti di alta moda Orologi-tessere BEAUTY FREQUENCE
Sai Pescara e grande ma non tanto da rende impossibile trovare i luoghi frequentati
anche un Hotel con BEAUTY con annessa tessera BEAUTY FREQUENCE.
per il giudice non saranno prove.
Io purtroppo sono in questa situazione
Mister X a nome e cognome non citabile neanche come iniziali
E TROPPO GROSSO il personaggio. ( non religioso)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2007)

*Continuo a non capire..*

Tu pensi che tua moglie abbia una relazione con un personaggio in vista e ricco di Pescara con il quale si incontra in alberghi di lusso con annesso beauty center? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ne hai parlato con lei e hai anche fatto scenate e la risposta è stata che non lo devi toccare perché è potente e pure delinquente? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Allora tua moglie ha ammesso?
Tu ora vuoi una separazione con addebito.
Capisco rabbia e dolore, ma non capisco cosa vuoi capire....


----------



## Old RssG (11 Aprile 2007)

*Cosa voglio?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu pensi che tua moglie abbia una relazione con un personaggio in vista e ricco di Pescara con il quale si incontra in alberghi di lusso con annesso beauty center?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello che voglio è chiaro lei può proseguire per la sua strada
però ci sono dimezzo 2 figli 11-7 anni e un mutuo cointestato 15 anni
per casa in fase di ristruturazione lavori eseguti da me dopo lavoro sabato e domenica
mi sono dedicato per due anni di continuo.
ora mi trovo in queste condizzioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2007)

*continuo a non capire*



RssG ha detto:


> Quello che voglio è chiaro lei può proseguire per la sua strada
> però ci sono dimezzo 2 figli 11-7 anni e un mutuo cointestato 15 anni
> per casa in fase di ristruturazione lavori eseguti da me dopo lavoro sabato e domenica
> mi sono dedicato per due anni di continuo.
> ora mi trovo in queste condizzioni.


Parla dei sentimenti, per favore!


----------



## Old RssG (12 Aprile 2007)

*Sentimenti!!!!!!!!!!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parla dei sentimenti, per favore!


Quali?
Dopo otto mesi qualsiasi sentimento svanisce 
anzi lunica cosa che provo un non so che di liberazione dalle sue infamie e falsità
sai probabilmente come a congegniato il tutto mentendo su cose fatte potrei dire veramente grazie.
Provo solo un forte rancore per il futuro dei figli 
la mia infanzia è stata un'odissea a 8 anni o perso mia madre mio padre a lavorato sempre a l'estero.
Passare 8 anni in orfanatrofio a Milano "MARTINITT" penso di avere esperienza
di vita, che vita? gidica tù!
Mettiamoci anche questo sul groppone.
Chi sa in futuro che mi spetta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*.....*



RssG ha detto:


> Quali?
> Dopo otto mesi qualsiasi sentimento svanisce
> anzi lunica cosa che provo un non so che di liberazione dalle sue infamie e falsità
> sai probabilmente come a congegniato il tutto mentendo su cose fatte potrei dire veramente grazie.
> ...


Mio padre era un martinit e anche Angelo Rizzoli, fondatore della casa editrice.
Non voglio dire niente con questo, solo che sei in buona compagnia.
Capisco che il vuoto affettivo e il bisogno di essere amato abbiano subito un duro colpo, ma, avendo subito anch'io un tradimento (e non sono la sola qua dentro), so il turbine di sentimenti che si prova e so che conviene aspettare che si calmi la tempesta per mettere ordine.
Dai tuoi interventi si ricava chr provi un'enorme rabbia e desiderio quasi di cancellare, insieme al tradimento, tutto.
Chiaramente la presenza dei figli te lo impedisce, ma l'età dei figli fa comprendere anche che avete un matrimonio e un lungo rapporto alle spalle.
Certo non tutte le famiglie sono felici, ma come stavate insieme prima che tu sospettassi e poi scoprissi il tradimento?
Credi che lei sia innamorata o frastornata dall'essere oggetto dell'interesse di una persona "importante" che le ha permesso di frequentare posti di lusso oppure solo interessata all'aspetto economico?
In ogni caso vuoi sicuramente chiudere o credi che, aldilà della ferita, tu possa pensare di ricostruire qualcosa?
Cerchi quì la possibilità di capire come si è modificato il vostro rapporto o le ragioni di tua moglie?
Oppure vuoi solo sfogarti?
O vuoi trovare consigli su come muoverti legalmente?
In ogni caso sappi che capisco lo stato in cui ti trovi e ti sono vicina.


----------



## Old RssG (12 Aprile 2007)

*???????*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio padre era un martinit e anche Angelo Rizzoli, fondatore della casa editrice.
> Non voglio dire niente con questo, solo che sei in buona compagnia.
> Capisco che il vuoto affettivo e il bisogno di essere amato abbiano subito un duro colpo, ma, avendo subito anch'io un tradimento (e non sono la sola qua dentro), so il turbine di sentimenti che si prova e so che conviene aspettare che si calmi la tempesta per mettere ordine.
> Dai tuoi interventi si ricava chr provi un'enorme rabbia e desiderio quasi di cancellare, insieme al tradimento, tutto.
> ...


 
Per i figli farei di tutto fino dove posso economicamente e moralmente.
per staccarmi da questa situazione dopo aver depositato l'atto di separazione
al tribunale tramite avvocato, sono andato a vivere per conto mio casa in affitto
non mi manca l'esperienza come singol.
Problemi di cavarmela da solo nessuno.
Ricostruire come se ti tendo la mano per stringerla, anche colei deve tenderla, ciò provato
Sappi nei paesi se ne dice di tutto e di più
una signora anziana mi a detto ( più tosto di trovarti unaltra put...a tieniti la tua.)
stessa signora a detto stesse cose a mia mogle, 
mia mogle rivolgendomi lo stesso detto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
la mia risposta e stata ( io o sposato una donna non una put...a se sapevo di finire in qesta situazione certamente non avrei sposato una put...a. e ho aggiunto 
sai cercavo le put...e per sfogare l'ira sessuale ne cambierei una al giorno sempre diverse bellezza e anche nazionalità. siccome non sono mai stato un puttaniere
per mio morale personale non sono il tipo di buttare i soldi per put...e
piu tosto SCUSAMI MI FACCIO LE PIPPE.)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*x RssG*

Sei separato da circa un anno e legalmente e sei in grado di vivere in solitudine.
Bene.
Stai cercando prove dell'indegnità di tua moglie per avere l'affidamento dei figli?
Non credo che sia facile. Il comportamento sessuale non è indice di incapacità genitoriale secondo i giudici, altrimenti i figli della signora Henger e del signor Schicchi sarebbero stati dati in adozione.
In ogni caso vuoi far passare ai tuoi figli la tragedia di veder messa la madre in queste condizioni?
Credo che un affido condiviso possa essere una soluzione che ti permetterà un contatto quotidiano o quasi.
Poi potrai pensare di ricostruirti una vita. Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old RssG (12 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei separato da circa un anno e legalmente e sei in grado di vivere in solitudine.
> Bene.
> Stai cercando prove dell'indegnità di tua moglie per avere l'affidamento dei figli?
> Non credo che sia facile. Il comportamento sessuale non è indice di incapacità genitoriale secondo i giudici, altrimenti i figli della signora Henger e del signor Schicchi sarebbero stati dati in adozione.
> ...


Non sono pochi e neanche tanti 46
Ricominciare è molto dura in questa situazione.
penso solo a una cosa.
il torto verso i figli condurre una vita in questa situazione con genitori separati
tutto ciò che o fatto svanito nel nulla
MI CONTINUO A RIPETERE PERCHE PERCHE.
poi ci ripenso LA MIA COSCENZA è PULITA.

Non sono separato da un anno ma da un mese dopo 8 mesi d'inferno.

stare con lei dormire in diverse stanze senza nessun dialogo solo frecciate e 
con i figli che vedono questa situazione 
o deciso di tagliare.
La prima udienza sarà a maggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*capisco*



RssG ha detto:


> Non sono pochi e neanche tanti 46
> Ricominciare è molto dura in questa situazione.
> penso solo a una cosa.
> il torto verso i figli condurre una vita in questa situazione con genitori separati
> ...


Il brutto sono stati per te (e anche lei) e i figli gli otto mesi di scontri.
Ora dovresti davvero riuscire a trovare un rapporto civile con lei per i figli e non scntrarvi più in loro presenza.
Cerca di non evidenziare con loro le responsabilità del disastro..le capiscono da soli..ma per un figlio è insopportabile e dilaniante dver scegliere tra i genitori ...lasciali liberi di amare la loro madre perché ne hanno bisogno, non perché lei lo merita.


----------



## Old RssG (12 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il brutto sono stati per te (e anche lei) e i figli gli otto mesi di scontri.
> Ora dovresti davvero riuscire a trovare un rapporto civile con lei per i figli e non scntrarvi più in loro presenza.
> Cerca di non evidenziare con loro le responsabilità del disastro..le capiscono da soli..ma per un figlio è insopportabile e dilaniante dver scegliere tra i genitori ...lasciali liberi di amare la loro madre perché ne hanno bisogno, non perché lei lo merita.


Scusami se ti chiedo questo:
Come tuo nome nel forum
mi fa capire che ai avuto una delusione tipo la mia.
per te probabilmente la cosa è stata diversa, non saprei propio come definire
la situazione dalla parte di una donna

sei riuscita a salvare il matrimonio oppure e finita PERSA/RITROVATA?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*non lo so*



RssG ha detto:


> Scusami se ti chiedo questo:
> Come tuo nome nel forum
> mi fa capire che ai avuto una delusione tipo la mia.
> per te probabilmente la cosa è stata diversa, non saprei propio come definire
> ...


La mia storia la trovi col nick Persa nella pagina del 20 agosto col titolo "Sono stata tradita anch'io".
Poi gli sviluppi nei giorni seguenti e presto mi sono registrata come Persa/Ritrovata e puoi vedere i primi post da registrata che trattano la vicenda. Poi ho smesso di raccontare di me: la situazione è sospesa.
Ora ho un rapporto civile e amichevole con mio marito che, a quanto mi ha detto, ha lasciato l'amante. Non sta bene neanche lui.


----------



## Old RssG (16 Aprile 2007)

*Le sue continue eresie*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia storia la trovi col nick Persa nella pagina del 20 agosto col titolo "Sono stata tradita anch'io".
> Poi gli sviluppi nei giorni seguenti e presto mi sono registrata come Persa/Ritrovata e puoi vedere i primi post da registrata che trattano la vicenda. Poi ho smesso di raccontare di me: la situazione è sospesa.
> Ora ho un rapporto civile e amichevole con mio marito che, a quanto mi ha detto, ha lasciato l'amante. Non sta bene neanche lui.


Lultima eresia detta da lei e la sorella verso i miei figli

a me riferito da mia figli.

Di madre ce ne una di padri ne possono essere 100

Sai non sono un pisicologo
ma certe cose farebbero copponare la pelle a chiunque
come ti sentiresti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2007)

*parole ..parole ..parole*



RssG ha detto:


> Lultima eresia detta da lei e la sorella verso i miei figli
> 
> a me riferito da mia figli.
> 
> ...


Le parole sono pietre..soprattutto dopo un tradimento quando il tradito è carico di livore e il traditore si arrampica sugli specchi.
Non bisognerebbe ricordarsi ogni frase per "usarla contro" l'altro e soprattutto contro se stessi per soffrire di più e alimentare il disprezzo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quella frase è una frase fatta e non ha nessun significato...non ci pensare


----------



## Old RssG (17 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le parole sono pietre..soprattutto dopo un tradimento quando il tradito è carico di livore e il traditore si arrampica sugli specchi.
> Non bisognerebbe ricordarsi ogni frase per "usarla contro" l'altro e soprattutto contro se stessi per soffrire di più e alimentare il disprezzo.
> 
> 
> ...


E molto dura non pensare su certe insinuazioni.
ci vorrebbe un buon pisicologo ma penso che neanche lui risolverebbe a riordinare
le idee a quella donna, ora vive nella vendetta.
dopo la scperta del tradimento.
è una donna piena di orgoglio e veleni nei miei confronti.

Penso che il siero per queste cose sarebbe come dici *non pensarci*


----------



## Old RssG (17 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le parole sono pietre..soprattutto dopo un tradimento quando il tradito è carico di livore e il traditore si arrampica sugli specchi.
> Non bisognerebbe ricordarsi ogni frase per "usarla contro" l'altro e soprattutto contro se stessi per soffrire di più e alimentare il disprezzo.
> 
> 
> ...


E molto dura non pensare su certe insinuazioni.
ci vorrebbe un buon pisicologo ma penso che neanche lui risolverebbe a riordinare
le idee a quella donna, ora vive nella vendetta.
dopo la scperta del tradimento.
è una donna piena di orgoglio e veleni nei miei confronti.

Penso che il siero per queste cose sarebbe come dici *non pensarci*


----------



## Old Fa. (17 Aprile 2007)

RssG ha detto:


> Quali?
> Dopo otto mesi qualsiasi sentimento svanisce
> anzi lunica cosa che provo un non so che di liberazione dalle sue infamie e falsità
> sai probabilmente come a congegniato il tutto mentendo su cose fatte potrei dire veramente grazie.
> ...


Ho perso diversi colpi sulla tua storia, ... ma allora hai dei sospetti o delle certezze ?


----------



## Old RssG (17 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ho perso diversi colpi sulla tua storia, ... ma allora hai dei sospetti o delle certezze ?


Sospetti!!!
Certezza

se ti prendessi delle fucilate al posto di chiarimenti sulle loro telefonate
noturne fino a tarda ora. 
minacce e ricatti e altro.
ora le cose cambiano non spara più il marito ma bensì L'amante
che ne pensi??


----------

